# oil catch can?



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

anyone have a oil catch can installed on a MKIV. how did you do it? *pictures would be nice.* 
it looks like there are two hoses going back into the intake, which one is it or is it both?


_Modified by gio99kid at 8:50 AM 1-16-2010_


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: oil catch can? (gio99kid)*

what engine?


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: oil catch can? (sounrealx)*

2001 vw jetta 2.0L AVH motor
it looks like there is two hoses going into the intake.
one comes from the spot where you fill the car with oil, and the other comes from a T, (the T includes a connection to the throttle body, intake, and somewhere else)
both hoses are connected to the intake one on top of the other hose and they go through some kind of electrical connection?
hope that makes sense.


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: oil catch can? (gio99kid)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3248273 
No electricity involved. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: oil catch can? (sounrealx)*

that link doesn't answer my question because i don't have a turbo i just have the 2.0L (non turbo) and it looks nothing like the tubes and attachments in my car, very different.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: oil catch can? (gio99kid)*

you might have better luck asking this question in your 2.0L engine forum


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: oil catch can? (rickjaguar)*

i have a mk3 2.0l it's the same deal
put it inline between the engine and the hockey puck in the intake


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: oil catch can? (sounrealx)*

oh yeah it looks like a hockey puck, so does that mean i get two catch cans and one for each line going into the hockey puck?


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: oil catch can? (gio99kid)*

This is why i said to take a picture. My 2.0 has the hockey puck in the intake pipe with one hose going to the engine. Take that hose off, run one hose from hockey puck to catch can, and another line to the part on the engine that the line from the hockey puck originally went to. the catch can should have two plugs for hoses.


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: oil catch can? (sounrealx)*

how do you post pictures up on here? i have one but seem to have a problem posting it?


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: oil catch can? (gio99kid)*

upload it to photobucket, tinypic or something, and use the url


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: oil catch can? (sounrealx)*


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: oil catch can? (gio99kid)*


correct me if i'm wrong


_Modified by sounrealx at 4:25 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: oil catch can? (sounrealx)*

ohh cool thanks, do you happen to know what the other hose is for, or what flows through it?


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: oil catch can? (gio99kid)*

the mk4 2.0 is different than the mk3 one i have.. i wish i had a better pic of where it comes from


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: oil catch can? (sounrealx)*









here it is without the cover


----------



## GTIturbo1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the direction of an install guide for a catch can for my mk4 GTI AUM many thanks


Mk4 GTI AUM


----------

